# Sorry, gotta gloat



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

As I sit here bored to tears and fearful that I may loose "market share" before being able to return to work, I have retained a positive outlook because I've just done two estimates for people whom I was able to "connect with" well. Both appeared to be impressed with my apparent experience ..... but you just never know for sure.

One HO was quite adamant about seeing my work. I was lucky that one of my favorite clients was VERY agreeable to having someone stop by to see the eight or so rooms I've done in their large classic 1930's colonial overlooking the Charles.

I just received an email about that visit that I kinda apologize for gloating about, but sheeeet, if we can vent about the bad, why not beam about the good. 




> I visited Frances. Wow. Your work is just beautiful. Her lifestyle is in a different league from mine, so now I get it when your eyebrows went up when I said that I would help you with the ladder!


Now I can't wait to get back to work.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Good deal. Without these good things that happen, why would we ever put up with the bad?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

A positive outlook will get you farther than just grinding through the jobs. :thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Its great being a professional ain't it?

Good for you bill!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Its great being a professional ain't it?
> 
> Good for you bill!


Yah it is, but now I may have to remove from my wall my cherished "Certificate of Hackdom"


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> Yah it is, but now I may have to remove from my wall my cherished "Certificate of Hackdom"


Nah - once a member, always a member.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Good for you, daArch.

(I already knew you were no hack)


----------

